# Any Snow Geese Left??



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone has been out hunting the sobs this week. I don't think I'm gonna be able to make it out until Monday, so I wonder if there will be anything left after this cold snap. I live in Minot and generally go northwest or northeast for snows, but i'm guessing it's probably about over.

If someone could help me out I won't have to burn a day of vacation to go find a bunch of frozen water. I'll just change my plan and go south after the big boys. Thanks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The majority of the birds are still north of the border. The best numbers I've seen are on Lake Darling near the Grano bridge. That's pretty close from Minot. Kenmare's Goosefest is going on this weekend, and Des Lacs numbers are miserable, so I expect a lot of pressure around Darling.

Good luck.


----------



## otter69 (Oct 24, 2002)

there is a lot of snow geese and canadian geese by alice and buffalo uke:

uke:

:beer:

:drunk:


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

just got back and we saw pretty good numbers of snows north of Church's Ferry and by Cando. Also Lake Alice looked good too. In that area just look in the sky and you'll see geese.


----------



## otter69 (Oct 24, 2002)

Did you get any thing by alice.drive around by alice and there is a lot of ponds uke: :sniper:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Geese and mallards are everywhere across the northern half of the state. Take vacation and go hunting NOW.


----------



## otter69 (Oct 24, 2002)

where are they at.by what town,how many miles away from fargo for some good duck and goose hunting

a response would be nice


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Otter 69 , Turf is talking about alice lake up by Devils lake, not alice the town. And any geese that are around Alice ND are getting jumped non stop, so many hunters from fargo go to that area, I would stay awy from the WPA east of alice.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Definately, we gave it a look and saw 2 boats on it. Not worth it competing with people for jumpy birds. We headed up to the Alsen area and had a decent hunt.


----------

